

Facebook Solved One Of The Biggest Problems With The Apps On Your Phone - maxbrown
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-app-links-2014-4

======
stephenr
> In the end, it's going to be better for you. Facebook now has control over
> the way apps, and content within apps, talk to each other

Those two sentences are mutually exclusive.

------
maxbrown
Thought I heard of a start-up doing this... did Facebook take the idea or have
they been working on it in parallel? Just curious...

